# Pregnant-But BFN's



## Dans Mummy

Ive taken soooooooo many tests recently-cheap ones, expensive ones, and all-well most have come back negative. Ive had one at the doc's 2 weeks ago and one at the clinic 3 days ago. Im having a blood test tuesday to test for hcg-im terrified of needles. Has anyone else been in my position where yoyr period is 20 days late and you feel pregnant but all the urine tests are negative and the only way you got a BFP is a blood test? Im in need of a hug, some hope and some encouragement too!


----------



## Natsby

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I can do hugs, heaps of them coming your way, but no advice. I just don´t know what it could be, but I hope it works out well in the end.


----------



## Dans Mummy

Im having huge stress at the mo too , so of course when im sick i do think its just worry. Thanks for the hug.x


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:
When are you having the blood test?


----------



## Dans Mummy

This tuesday...last time they tried to take blood i nearly left the room. My son you see who died had blood taken one time and they spilt it on the bed-or rather a stupid nurse did....and they had to take it all over again and it broke my heart-and so i hate needles. Its a reaction more than a thought really. And of couse...good luck to you too. x for your BFP


----------



## littlesara

i'm really late, on CD93, all neg urine tests, both at home and at docs. going to doc on monday and demanding an ultrasound. i've gained about 10 in the last few months, i look pregnant and my nips and dark. i've had 5 kids so i kinda know what i am supposed to look and feel like. now that i think about it, with my 4th baby, i was never showing a really dark hpt, only a faint BFP. so.................i read somewhere, that after so many weeks, what would have been a BFP, reads as a BFN because it is too late to test. also, there is such a thing as the "hook effect", where if a woman is nearing her reproductive cycle, HPT's can't be read effectively either. hope that helps. go with your body's instinct. hope your doc appt goes well. i will post what I find out on monday. :winkwink:


----------



## littlesara

oh forgot to add, now my lastest symptom in the last few days, is feeling "fluttering" as if I was about 14 weeks. go figure! if they don't do an ultrasound, i'm about to go off on them!


----------



## TicToc

Can you tell me a little more about this Hook Effect? By nearing the reproductive cycle do you mean menopause? Thanks!


----------



## Tori4

Dans Mommy, Couldn t just read and run. Just a big hug to you.

Little Sara , same goes out to you.


----------



## SammieGrace

:hugs: wishing you best of luck with the blood test!


----------



## 123Deirdre

My SIL didnt get positive blood test until she was 4MONTHS!!!!


----------



## Tori4

TicToc said:


> Can you tell me a little more about this Hook Effect? By nearing the reproductive cycle do you mean menopause? Thanks!

Good morning TicToc, after reading about hook effect on here I had to google it. Omg very interesting, women's bodies are so incredible. There's tons of info available. Basically from what I understand and please ladies correct me if I misunderstood, hcg levels are so high it doesn't register in urine or blood work unless diluted and/ or hcg hormone is slightly different ( kind of like using a opk do do a preg test). Usually happens in younger women and women that are closer to menopause. I read one of the medical journals and it was about a 27 year old women who was quite ill, and jaundice from bring so sick. Test all came back neg, doc did an US and turned out that she was 16 weeks with twins. Incredible.
Stats says it happens in 1 in every 2000. 
Who knew??


----------



## Dans Mummy

I just want tuesday to come fast...and i'm sort of thinking if its a bfn...i'll give up on the baby thing-im terrified as you can probably tell, ive also just given Chris a horrible text.


----------



## littlesara

that hook effect is something else! come to think of it............all the while, all the HPT's were negative, but strangly enough, all the OPK's no digital just regular, were always coming up positive, so I thought that was strange to be ovulating every week! so i gave up on OPK's because they didn't seem to be working. well, will post any news when i come back from my appt tomorrow.


----------



## Anais

I hate needles too and always ask the person taking the blood or whoever is with me to make general chit chat, so I'm usually answering a question whilst they are drawing blood. The distraction definitely helps - it's a mind over matter thing for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Tori4

littlesara said:


> that hook effect is something else! come to think of it............all the while, all the HPT's were negative, but strangly enough, all the OPK's no digital just regular, were always coming up positive, so I thought that was strange to be ovulating every week! so i gave up on OPK's because they didn't seem to be working. well, will post any news when i come back from my appt tomorrow.

Good luck.


----------



## lisap2008

I have heard of women who never got a positive urine test and were pregnant but I think its pretty rare to be pregnant and have no HCG cross into the urine.
Good luck on your blood test.


----------



## Dans Mummy

I had the test done a couple of hours ago-im such a big kid!! I now have a blob of cotton wool on the needle prick and i have to wait 2/3 days for my results. I had to ask if the test would come back as a negative or a positive-and she said a positive(or the dreaded other)...i guess i thought it would be a group of numbers which didnt mean much to me, but im glad she said that.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Dans Mummy said:


> I had the test done a couple of hours ago-im such a big kid!! I now have a blob of cotton wool on the needle prick and i have to wait 2/3 days for my results. I had to ask if the test would come back as a negative or a positive-and she said a positive(or the dreaded other)...i guess i thought it would be a group of numbers which didnt mean much to me, but im glad she said that.


Waiting for results is so hard! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Dans Mummy

Awwwwwwwwwwwww thanks so much. Means a lot. x:cloud9:


----------



## Dans Mummy

Its very hard-beacuse i know i'll be devastated if its a no. Thanks for ur post:flower:


----------



## Dans Mummy

Oh noooooooooo...my bloods said no...i have to see a nurse tomorrow as ive not had a period for 23 days now...im a failure-and aslo very very sad.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You're not a failure.


----------



## Natsby

Def not a failure!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dans Mummy

I just wish id have a period if its coming-then i'll know where i am with things. Its a horrible feeling i have inside.


----------



## lauren1234

My period was due Sunday and Im now 6 days late. I had implantation bleeding on 13th for 2 days. That was 12 days ago, it should show by now!! Went docs this morning for a blood test results betwwen 3pm and 6.30pm!!


----------



## mogsanddogs

had the same thing no period for over two months with symptoms of pregnancy and all neg tests .apparently it is quite a common thing ,period showed up after 72 days and have been regular since if urine and blood is neg it is 99.9 percent that you will not be pregnant i feel your pain :cry::cry:


----------



## lauren1234

72 days!! Did they tell you why it was so late?? Im going mental after 6!! Only two hours max to wait until docs call with blood test results.


----------



## Dans Mummy

It can happen, age and stress do horrible things to your body. For me i'm just hoping that ecause weve still been trying all this time and im not sure when i ovalated, its possible i could be pregnant even fromlast week or the week before. maybe getting my hopes up too much...but im hoping with all my heart.


----------



## whatorangeya

Its a reaction more than a thought really. And of couse...good luck to you too. x for your BFP


----------



## littlesara

well today is CD107 and nothing! :wacko: at my wits end!


----------



## dachsundmom

littlesara said:


> well today is CD107 and nothing! :wacko: at my wits end!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunyellowbby

Its a reaction more than a thought really. And of couse...good luck to you too. x for your BFP


----------



## tigerlilly

can you get a US done to be sure? big hugs x


----------



## Dans Mummy

My you know what eventually came-Chris was so dissapointed i cant tell you. We'll be trying again in 5 days time, im just hoping this is it this time.:winkwink:


----------



## andsosoddy

there is such a thing as the "hook effect", where if a woman is nearing her reproductive cycle, HPT's can't be read effectively either. hope that helps. go with your body's instinct. hope your doc appt goes well.


----------



## gomyddy

Its a reaction more than a thought really. And of couse...good luck to you too. x for your BFP


----------



## Tori4

Omg littlesara, I just popped in to see what is new and you are still waiting for AF! 
Not sure how old you are but when I was in my late 30's (36/37)my AF went really wacky for 1/2 a year. Have no period for a couple of months and then have my period for a month. My doc said it was nothing to worry about ( doc is a man and obviously doesn't understand how undelightful AF is). 
Are you going for an ultrasound ?
How do you feel? 
Good luck keep us posted please and thank you


----------



## withalltete

Its a reaction more than a thought really. And of couse...good luck to you too. x for your BFP


----------



## etetbobx

Its a reaction more than a thought really. And of couse...good luck to you too. x for your BFP


----------

